# Barretta Pico



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone here own a Barreta Pico .380? I'm a revolver guy, but my wife carries the LCR, and my SP101 is a little bulky. I love the size of this thing for pocket carry. I'd love opinions, good or bad.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Light jacket weather I carry a S&W M&P 360 357 mag with Crimson Trace laser. Super light weight J-frame revolver. I highly recommend the S&W lot of fire power in a small package and gets used and carried the most. I carry a Kahr P380 in a wallet holster in my back pocket in T-shirt or less weather. Heavy jacket weather I carry a M&P 9mm compact. Plus I pocket carry a NAA 22mag with a folding clip holster at ALL times for back up. Plus a razor sharp Kershaw folding knife regardless of gun.

I have tried many different pistols and holster designs. After wasting a lot of money the above is what I've settled on. I'm in and out of vehicles and found a inside the waist band just doesn't work. Sitting on a pistol jammed into my groin or small of my back gets old really quick. Inside the jacket works best for me, especially while driving. Hope this helps.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

It does, thanks. I love my SP101 .357 for firepower. I'm in automotive sales, and a visible gun may be off putting to some, so it's best for winter only it seems. The .380 is a little low on power for me, but I really want something like that I can slip in a pocket. I also always carry a folding knife as well.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Palmetto has/had the 360 in 38 cheap.
I "Need" that in 357 since I load that round and the 4" barrel Security Six won't fit in my coat.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I really like my lcr, it's light, and easy to clean. It's in a pocket holster through even the most stupid things, example; I leave near the beach, the other day I helped some municipal guys push a soon to be beached ciggarette boat, deeper. We were only in a foot of water at first, and had more than enough people to push the thing easily. Many became bored though, and like little girls they left. It ended up me and TWO other guys pushed the boat out till we were up to our chests. 
I could have left, claiming the contents of my pockets were getting wet, but I know these muny guys, and given the size of this town, abandoning them would have been rude.
Point is my lcr was submerged in saltwater, and sand, and it was not really anything that terrified me. I would not have done that with an automatic, it was bad with a revolver, but would have been worse with an auto IMO. I am also kinda lazy, an don't even own any automatic weapons anymore.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Also, if your wife carries an lcr, than you carrying one would just streamline everything. Same ammo, same parts, both comfortable with it..


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> Also, if your wife carries an lcr, than you carrying one would just streamline everything. Same ammo, same parts, both comfortable with it..


Well that's a big reason all 3 of my revolvers are .38 or .357. I keep .38 stocked up, with smaller amounts of .357 on hand. That way I've got hundreds of rounds I can use in all my guns. I have to admit the obvious answer is another LCR. Part of the reason if I had to admit it is it's much more exciting to buy a new gun, instead of a duplicate of something you already have!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Yeah that's gotten me to, but sometimes, whee the it's booze, guns or woman, I stick with what works, change and shiny new Shitt is what gets me in trouble.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't have the.380 but not a stranger to Baretta, like their stuff.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've owned a Baretta Jetfire in .25 ACP for many years, good gun. Never shot a Pico.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> Anyone here own a Barreta Pico .380? I'm a revolver guy, but my wife carries the LCR, and my SP101 is a little bulky. I love the size of this thing for pocket carry. I'd love opinions, good or bad.


Looks very cool. Never had that model but did own a 92 F for a short while before giving it to the baby boy. Beretta has a great rep for overall quality so I betcha it would work good. A pal bought the smallest .380 Glock makes and pronouned it a POS which he traded off real quick. He had all kinds of feeding issues and stove piping with the thing. Found this write up on the Pico. Looks like they are striving to improve it as they go. Might make sure to get the latest addition. 
Beretta Pico .380 Gets Upgraded - Guns & Ammo


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like Beretta, they make some pretty nice pistols, I don't have any experience with the Pico, However their model 84 (Cheetah) in 380 is a nice compromise between a full size pistol and pocket pistol.


----------

